# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Θηλυκό καναρίνι χάνει την ισορροπία του

## eyes lf

*Θηλυκο καναρινι ΑΧΑΤΗΣ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΜΟΣΑΙΚΟ* 
*χανει την ισορροπια του και πεφτει απο τη πατιθρα* (υψος 10 cm)* ανασκελα (πλατη στον πατο του κλουβιου ποδια πανω) ΔΕΝ ΣΙΚΟΝΕΤΕ ..... οπιο μελος της οικογεννειας μου  προλαβει και τη δει τρεχει να τη βοηθησει (τη γυριζομε με το χερι μας ..... τρωει καλα ,τεντονετε (ορθιο κορμι)  πιδαει και τρεχει μονο στον πατο του κλουβιου 
δισκολευετε να ανεβει στης πατηθρες αλλα ουτε πεταει στα καγγελα* 

στο επομενο ποστ θα σας γραψω αναλιτικα ολο το ιστορικο της , θα ανεβασω φωτο και βιντεο της σιμπεριφορα της

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γειά σου Δέσποινα δεν ξέρω τί μπορεί να έχει η μικρή σου αλλά δές αυτό το άρθρο και απάντησε μας σε ένα πόστ ανάλογα !!!
*Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα.*Υπομονή για κάποιο έμπειρο άτομο !!!
Να είσαι καλά και εύχομαι η μικρή σου να μην έχει κάτι ...  :Happy0159:

----------


## eyes lf

το αρθρο αυτο μπορει να φανει χρησιμο και για αλλα μελοι και φυσικα για να παρακολουθουμε ολοι μαζι τα σταδια της ασθενιας αυτης , την θεραπεια που ακολουθει για την αναρωση της 

αγορασα αυτο το θηλυκο απο πετσοπ μεσα του Γενναρη 2015 
εχει δαχτιλιδι κλιστου τιπου χροματος μπλε (του 2011) της πρωτες μερες δεν επεφτε φαινοταν Φθσιολογικη 
εκτος απο κατι με της κουτσουλιες της .... μιλουσα καθημερινα σε προσοπικα μηνηματα με τον Δημητρη ( JK21) και τον ενημερωνα για την κατασταση της ....
στη πορεια η καναρα εμενε στο πατο του κλουβιου ... 
απο της πρωτες μερες και μεχρι τωρα τρωει !!! πεφτει με τα μουτρα σε οτι της προσφερω, τιτιβιζει και απανταει σε κελδεματα των αλλων καναρινιων 
οσο ειναι στον πατο του κλουβιου τρεχει, πιδαει βηματακια, τεντονει το κορμη της, 
ολα καλα μεχρη να ανεβει στη πατηθρα στεκετε και τη βλεπει προς τα πανω (σαν να σκεφτετε .... ν'ανεβω , να μη ανεβω....)
 καποτε τα καταφερνει και ανεβαινει, καταβενει με πιδιματακι , δεν πεταει κα8ολου ουτε προς τα καγγελα του κλουβιου
καποτε στη προσπαθια της να κατεβει απο τη πατηθρα (10 εκατοστα υψος ) πεφτει ανασκελα και δεν σικονετε , φτεροθγιζει .... τρεχομαι να δουμε τη γινετε , τη βοθαμε να γυρισει και να σταθει στα ποδια της ..... τις τελευτεες μερες επεφτει πιο σιχνα 4 με 5 φορες την ημερα .....

*για την ασθενεια αυτη και την θεραπεια θα μας εξιγισει ο Δημητρης .... και τον υπερ ευχαριστω για ολα ......*
*
εδω ενα βιντεο της στον πατο του κλουβιο* 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...35582074287111

*μια φωτο της*
 



*φαρμακευτικη αγωγη με οδιγειες απο τον jk21
*

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να πώ κάτι ?? 
Τα φτερά της  μου φαίνονται πολύ μικρά ... μήπως δεν μπορεί να πετάξει για αυτό το λόγο ?
Φωτογραφία της κοιλιάς όλης με παραμερισμένα τα φτερά !!!
Έχει δεί μήπως είναι λίγο χοντρούλα και δεν μπορεί να αν'εβει και να γυρίσει αν πέσει ανάσκελα??

----------


## eyes lf

> Να πώ κάτι ?? 
> Τα φτερά της  μου φαίνονται πολύ μικρά ... μήπως δεν μπορεί να πετάξει για αυτό το λόγο ?
> Φωτογραφία της κοιλιάς όλης με παραμερισμένα τα φτερά !!!
> Έχει δεί μήπως είναι λίγο χοντρούλα και δεν μπορεί να αν'εβει και να γυρίσει αν πέσει ανάσκελα??


εχω βγαλει πολλες φωτο κοιλιας και κουτσουλιες ... ολες τισ εχει δει σε προσοπικα μηνηματα ο jk21  
θα προσπαθεισω να τισ ανεβασω και εδω ..... *ολλες η φωτο ηταν καλες* ....

*οσο για διατροφη,φροντιδα, κτλ.... =>

*


> τα πουλακιαειναι *σε εσωτερικό χώρο του* *σπιτιού* (στο καθημερινό καθιστικό ) στο πίσω μερος εχω βαλει νάιλον για να μη λερώνουν τον τοιχο.
> 
> το βραδύ *μεταξύ 20,00 και 20,30 τα σκεπαζω με σκουρο ριχτάρι* για να μη επηρεάζονται απο 2 λαμπτήρες κίτρινου φωτισμού 
> 
> Φροντιζω τη καθαριότητα των κλουβιων καθημερινα* , απο σημερα εβαλα και το Πελλετ κάτω απο τις σχάρες εδω και 3 μερες οι θυληκες καναρες τραβουν κομμάτια απο τα λαχανικα και τα παιρνουν στις θηκες με τα οστρακα κάθονται και τα κλωσσουν 
> *
> *Α) Για προληψης ασθενειών προληπτικά !!!* *Πρωτη μέρα 10/1/15 
> **
> 1) για 8 συνεχόμενες μέρες* *χορήγησα βιολογικο Μ**ηλόξυδο* *στο νερό των πτηνών σε δοσολογία 2,5 ml σε 100 ml νερού* *
> ...


*να προσθεσω σε ολα τα πιο πανω* 
πσεκασα effipro 4/2/15
 E selinium 2 φορες τη εβδομαδα στη ποτιστρα 
calci-lux 1 φορα τη εβδομαδα στη ποτιστρα 

*ΑΠΟ ΕΧΘΕΣ σταματισαν ολα εκτος σπορους και εχτρα σπορους* 
χοριγω αντιβιοση  GENTAMICYNA / TABERNIL στη ποτιστρα
και calci-lux απεφθιας στο στομα πρωι και βραδη 
και παντα με οδιγιες του jk21 .....

*σημερα ακομα δεν επεσε ουτε μια φορα (φτου φτου να μη υν ματιασω )*

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα κοιτα και αυτο που λεει ο Μαριος .Πραγματι δειχνει να υπαρχουν φτερα κομμενα .Δεν το ειχα προσεξει στο βιντεο ,αλλα δεν ειναι σαφες .Αν υπαρχουν ,δικαιολογειται η δυσκολια στο πεταγμα ,οχι ομως η ασταθεια και το αναποδογυρισμα 

Αρχικα ,επειδη δεν υπηρχαν αυτες οι πτωσεις και με κοιλια πεντακαθαρη ,πηγε το νου μου σε εμμονη της ειτε να κανει χαμηλα φωλια ,ειτε να εχει το μυαλο της σε κανενα γειτονικο κλουβι χαμηλοτερα και δεν ειχαμε χορηγησει φαρμακα , παρα καποιες μερες αν θυμαμαι καλα ασβεστιο 

Με δεδομενες τις πτωσεις ,φοβηθηκα για προβλημα μικροβιου στον ακουστικο πορο (εσωτερικα στο αυτι ) ή κατι που να επηρεαζει το νευρικο συστημα (και η χρονια σαλμονελωση καμμια φορα δινει ασταθεια ) και ξεκινησε το φαρμακο .Ειπαμε να παρουσιαστει το προβλημα δημοσια ,ειτε για να εχουμε ισως και αλλες γνωμες ή και μαρτυρια απο παρομοια εμπειρια καποιου μελους μας 

Εκτος απο αντιβιωση ,ειπα στην Δεσποινα να δωσει ασβεστιο ξανα ,γιατι αν υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα ,μπορει και απο κει να προελθει ασταθεια 

Με τη ληξη της αγωγης θα δοθει συμπλεγμα βιταμινων Β (νομιζω το provit B της easyyem εχει η Δεσποινα ) περα απο το οτι χρειαζεται μετα απο αντιβιωση και γιατι οι Βιτ Β ειναι απαραιτητες για το νευρικο συστημα

----------


## HarrisC

Απο το βιντεακι ,δεν ειδα ασταθεια η νευρολογικο θεμα. Η εικονα του ειναι μια χαρα ,υπαρχει ομως θεμα που δεν ανεβαινει στη πατηθρα.Πρεπει να ελεγχθουν ποδια -δαχτυλα ,φτερα και βαρος που αναφερθηκε πριν.Αν βεβαια υπαρχει ασταθεια και δε την ειδα στο βιντεο ,τοτε πρεπει να συζητηθει

----------


## jk21

το βιντεακι ειναι παλιοτερο Χαρη .Τοτε που και γω ,οταν το ειδα ,δεν σκεφτηκα ασθενεια .Τωρα ξεκινησε να πεφτει και να γυρνα τουμπα

----------


## eyes lf

> Δεσποινα κοιτα και αυτο που λεει ο Μαριος .*Πραγματι δειχνει να υπαρχουν φτερα κομμενα .Δεν το ειχα προσεξει στο βιντεο* ,αλλα δεν ειναι σαφες .Αν υπαρχουν ,δικαιολογειται η δυσκολια στο πεταγμα ,οχι ομως η ασταθεια και το αναποδογυρισμα 
> 
> Αρχικα ,επειδη δεν υπηρχαν αυτες οι πτωσεις και με κοιλια πεντακαθαρη ,πηγε το νου μου σε εμμονη της ειτε να κανει χαμηλα φωλια ,ειτε να εχει το μυαλο της σε κανενα γειτονικο κλουβι χαμηλοτερα και δεν ειχαμε χορηγησει φαρμακα , παρα καποιες μερες αν θυμαμαι καλα ασβεστιο 
> 
> Με δεδομενες τις πτωσεις ,φοβηθηκα για προβλημα μικροβιου στον ακουστικο πορο (εσωτερικα στο αυτι ) ή κατι που να επηρεαζει το νευρικο συστημα (και η χρονια σαλμονελωση καμμια φορα δινει ασταθεια ) και ξεκινησε το φαρμακο .Ειπαμε να παρουσιαστει το προβλημα δημοσια ,ειτε για να εχουμε ισως και αλλες γνωμες ή και μαρτυρια απο παρομοια εμπειρια καποιου μελους μας 
> 
> Εκτος απο αντιβιωση ,ειπα στην Δεσποινα να δωσει ασβεστιο ξανα ,γιατι αν υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα ,μπορει και απο κει να προελθει ασταθεια 
> 
> Με τη ληξη της αγωγης θα δοθει συμπλεγμα βιταμινων Β (νομιζω το provit B της easyyem εχει η Δεσποινα ) περα απο το οτι χρειαζεται μετα απο αντιβιωση και γιατι οι Βιτ Β ειναι απαραιτητες για το νευρικο συστημα


Δημητρη , μετα απο την συνομιλια σου με τον φιλο μας τον Μικε  ... ηρθε την επομενη μερα αμεσος με τα φαρμακα , ελεκσε την καναρα κοιλια, φτερα,ματια , ποδια κτλ.....
την αφισαμε και λιγη ωρα ελευθερη μεσα στο σπιτι εκτος κλουβιου επετακσε λιγακι απο το τραπεζι προσ το πατομα και σταθικε κανονικα στα ποδια της 
μετα την εβαλαμε λιγο με τον αρσενικο της.... ταιζοταν μετξει τους του εκατσε (τη βατησε στον πατο του κλουβιου ) μετα απο λιγη ωρα ανεβικε στη χαμιλη πατηθρα και *μπλουμμμμμμμμμμμμ επεσε παλι ανασκελα* 




> Απο το βιντεακι ,δεν ειδα ασταθεια η νευρολογικο θεμα. Η εικονα του ειναι μια χαρα ,υπαρχει ομως θεμα που δεν ανεβαινει στη πατηθρα.Πρεπει να ελεγχθουν ποδια -δαχτυλα ,φτερα και βαρος που αναφερθηκε πριν.Αν βεβαια υπαρχει ασταθεια και δε την ειδα στο βιντεο ,τοτε πρεπει να συζητηθει


χαρη, 
οσο ειναι στο πατο του κλουβιου δεν πεφτει δεν εχει ασταθεια ,,,* περπαταει και μου καμαρονετε ετσι τη βλεπω εγω* 
*εχει απο 4 δαχτιλα στο καθε ποδι* πιανετε καλα και στα δαχτιλα μου οταν την κραταω  ,,, 
απο βαρος και τα υπολιπα δεν γνοριζω τι να σας πω ουτε πως να το ελεξω ,,,, να τη βαλω πανω στη ζυγαρια ζαχαροπλαστικης ???????????

----------


## eyes lf

> το βιντεακι ειναι παλιοτερο Χαρη .Τοτε που και γω ,οταν το ειδα ,δεν σκεφτηκα ασθενεια .Τωρα ξεκινησε να πεφτει και να γυρνα τουμπα


*το βιντεο ειναι μια μερα πριν αρχισουν η τουμπες* ..... ειχα βγαλει το βιντεο διοτι ηταν σινεχια στον πατο να χοροπιδαει επι περιπου ενα μηνα δεν ανεβενε στης πατιθρες ... την ποτηστρα την ειχα με τον πατο για να πινει νερο 
ανεβεναι μονο στησ ταιστρες ,,, και *το βραδυ μονο αναβαινε να κημιθει στη πατηθρα τη χαμηλη 
μεχρι σημερα ετσι χοροπιδαει μονο στον πατο*

----------


## CreCkotiels

ΤιΝα πω! 
Ελπίζω βρε Δεσπω να γίνει καλά και να μην έχει κάτι σοβαρό ...
Μπορεί να έχει και μυϊκό πρόβληΜα !
Αν θες μπορείς να πας και σε κάποιο πτηνιατρο !
Όλα να πάνε καλά απλά μην την βάλεις αν είναι για αναπαραγωγή φέτος , λόγω ταλαιπωρίας κτλ

----------


## eyes lf

> Να πώ κάτι ?? 
> *Τα φτερά της μου φαίνονται πολύ μικρά* ... μήπως δεν μπορεί να πετάξει για αυτό το λόγο ?
> Φωτογραφία της κοιλιάς όλης με παραμερισμένα τα φτερά !!!
> Έχει δεί *μήπως είναι λίγο χοντρούλα* και δεν μπορεί να αν'εβει και να γυρίσει αν πέσει ανάσκελα??





> Απο το βιντεακι ,δεν ειδα ασταθεια η νευρολογικο θεμα. Η εικονα του ειναι μια χαρα ,υπαρχει ομως θεμα που δεν ανεβαινει στη πατηθρα.*Πρεπει να ελεγχθουν ποδια -δαχτυλα ,φτερα και βαρος* που αναφερθηκε πριν.Αν βεβαια υπαρχει *ασταθεια και δε την ειδα στο βιντεο ,τοτε πρεπει να συζητηθει*


καλημερα σας 
το *σημερινο βιντεο* αυτο ειναι για* να δειτε απο κοντα  ολα οσα ζιτησατε* 
 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...26626008164713

ελπιζω να βρεθει και η αιτεια  της ασταθειας ..... υποσχομαι εαν σημερα μου ξανα κανει καμια τουμπα θα τη βγαλω βιντεο (το πρωι νορις εκανε τουμπα απο το κοκκαλο σουπιας)
*την ζυγησα ειναι  18 γραμαρια 
*




> ΤιΝα πω! 
> Ελπίζω βρε Δεσπω να γίνει καλά και να μην έχει κάτι σοβαρό ...
> Μπορεί να έχει και μυϊκό πρόβληΜα !
> Αν θες μπορείς να πας και σε κάποιο πτηνιατρο !
> Όλα να πάνε καλά απλά *μην την βάλεις αν είναι για αναπαραγωγή φέτος* , λόγω ταλαιπωρίας κτλ


*οχι βεβαια !!!!* την εχω σε μικρο κλουβακι μονη της,στον ειδιο χορο του σπιτιου , βλεπει και ακουει τα υπολιπα καναρινια.  
για αναπαραγωγη εφερα αλλη  πρην 2 μερες και της κανω προετιμασια .....

----------


## Pidgey

18 gr δεν είναι χοντρούλα πάντως. Αδύνατη θα έλεγα... Εμένα 18gr ήταν το πουλάκι όταν το ζύγιζε η γιατρός που ήταν άρρωστο και αρκετά αδυνατισμένο. Όταν είναι ΟΚ είναι γύρω στα 22gr.




> ...
> Με τη ληξη της αγωγης θα δοθει συμπλεγμα βιταμινων Β (νομιζω το provit B της easyyem εχει η Δεσποινα ) περα απο το οτι χρειαζεται μετα απο αντιβιωση και γιατι οι Βιτ Β ειναι απαραιτητες για το νευρικο συστημα


Πότε τελειώνει η αντιβίωση; Μήπως να έπαιρνε νωρίτερα τις βιταμίνες B;

Κτηνίατρος μου είχε αναφέρει ότι σε προβλήματα ισορροπίας και αστάθειας (σε σκυλάκι) είχε χορηγήσει σύμπλεγμα βιταμινών B.

----------


## jk21

Αδυνατη ειναι  ....

την αλλη φορα που θα δεις την κοιλιτσα να εχει βρεγμενα δαχτυλα να παραμεριζονται ευκολα τα πουπουλα

Δεν δειχνει κατι σημαντικο ως ελλειψη στο φτερωμα

----------


## mparoyfas

εξάρθρωση στις φτερούγες ; ή σε μια απο αυτές  πολυ χαμηλά τις κρατάει , ας δουμε κοιλίτσα οπως έγραψε ο Δημητρης  .

----------


## eyes lf

> 18 gr δεν είναι χοντρούλα πάντως.* Αδύνατη θα έλεγα...* Εμένα 18gr ήταν το πουλάκι όταν το ζύγιζε η γιατρός που ήταν άρρωστο και αρκετά αδυνατισμένο. Όταν είναι ΟΚ είναι γύρω στα 22gr.
> 
> 
> *Πότε τελειώνει η αντιβίωση;* *Μήπως να έπαιρνε νωρίτερα τις βιταμίνες B*;


*αρχισα calci-lux στο στομα και την αντιβιωση στη ποτιστρα εδω και δυο 24ωρα μαλλον ακομα θελει 3 μερες , 
για τη βιταμινη Β οτι μου πει ο Δημητρης *  :Sign0027: *  ......
εδω θα το τονισω πιστευω οτι με τη αντιβιωση αρχησε να διχνει  καλητερη 
εβγαλα αυτο το βιντεο πριν λιγα λεπτα να το δειτε πιδαει απο μια πατιθρα στη αλλη λιγο πιο ψηλα*  :Jumping0011: *
αβγαλα της πλαστικες και της εβαλα κλαδακια απο δεντρα 

*https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...43959224139873





> * Αδυνατη ειναι ....*
> 
> την *αλλη φορα που θα δεις την κοιλιτσα να εχει βρεγμενα δαχτυλα να παραμεριζονται ευκολα τα πουπουλα*
> 
> *Δεν δειχνει κατι σημαντικο ως ελλειψη στο φτερωμα*


*ευτηχος που δεν λοιπουν και φτερα*  :Happy0062: 

*τι να την ταισω τωρα εκτος σπορους να διναμωσει ? * 




> *εξάρθρωση στις φτερούγες ;* ή σε μια απο αυτές πολυ* χαμηλά τις κρατάει ,* ας δουμε κοιλίτσα οπως έγραψε ο Δημητρης  
> 
> Κτηνίατρος μου είχε αναφέρει ότι σε προβλήματα ισορροπίας και αστάθειας (σε σκυλάκι) είχε χορηγήσει *σύμπλεγμα βιταμινών B.*


*για φωτο κοιλιας αυριο να της κανω ... να μη την ταλαιπορω πολλες φορες την ημερα ...
τη ληπαμαι ειναι κριμα  !!!*

----------


## jk21

παμε καλυτερα !!! 

οχι μονο σπορους να δινεις αυτες τις ημερες  , για να πινει οσο νερο θελει .η αγωγη συνολο 7 ημερες .Μετα για αλλες 5 βιταμινες .Τωρα μονο φαρμακο .Ας μην ανακατευτει με κατι αλλο στην ποτιστρα ,ειδικα αν δειχνει σημαδια βελτιωσης 

ο Μανος σου ελεγε για εξαρθρωση της φτερουγας στον ωμο .για κοιλια δεν χρειαζεται αυτη τη στιγμη .Παντως δεν βλεπω στο τελευταιο βιντεο να μην εχει ελεγχο της φτερουγας και να κρεμεται

----------


## HarrisC

Τι αντιβιωση περνει??

----------


## jk21

> ε
> χοριγω αντιβιοση  GENTAMICYNA / TABERNIL στη ποτιστρα
> και calci-lux απεφθιας στο στομα πρωι και βραδη 
> και παντα με οδιγιες του jk21 .....



γενταμυκινη της ειπα Χαρη και αν δεν την εβρισκε (την βρηκε ) τοτε χλωραμφενικολη (chloramfenicol a chevita )  εχοντας στο μυαλο μου μικροβιο (πχ σαλμονελλα ή κατι αλλο ) να χτυπα νευρικο συστημα

----------


## eyes lf

> γενταμυκινη της ειπα Χαρη και αν δεν την εβρισκε (την βρηκε ) τοτε χλωραμφενικολη (chloramfenicol a chevita )  εχοντας στο μυαλο μου μικροβιο (πχ σαλμονελλα ή κατι αλλο ) να χτυπα νευρικο συστημα


100% ο Δημητρης σε προσοπικο μηνημα πριν ανιξω αυτο το αρθρο μου ειχει γραψει ¨τα μεταφερω κοπι απο το μινιμα 
*
ειτε παρμυξοιος paramixovirus 3 ή μικροβιο στο αυτι ή σαλμονελλωση που εχει επηρεασει το νευρικο συστημα 
βρες chloramphenicol της chevita ή tabernil  gentamicina και δωσε 
ειναι αντιβιωσεις ευρεου φασματος .ειτε για εκει ειτε για αλλου

*

----------


## HarrisC

Ωραια ,αντε περαστικα

----------


## eyes lf

καλησπερα σας 
η Lady οπος τη βαφτισαμε  *καλητερευει μερα με τη μερα* .... 
*εβδομη μερα με αντιβιωση σημερα πιδαει απο πατηθρα σε πατηθρα  χορις να πεφτει ανασκελα ..... κραταει την υσοροπεια της ...... αλλα ακομα δεν πεταει προς τα καγγελα του κλουβιου

*


> Αρχικα ,επειδη δεν υπηρχαν αυτες οι πτωσεις και με κοιλια πεντακαθαρη ,πηγε το νου μου σε εμμονη της ειτε να κανει χαμηλα φωλια ,ειτε να εχει το μυαλο της σε κανενα γειτονικο κλουβι χαμηλοτερα και δεν ειχαμε χορηγησει φαρμακα , παρα καποιες μερες αν θυμαμαι καλα ασβεστιο 
> 
> Με δεδομενες τις πτωσεις ,φοβηθηκα για προβλημα μικροβιου στον ακουστικο πορο (εσωτερικα στο αυτι ) ή κατι που να επηρεαζει το νευρικο συστημα (και η χρονια σαλμονελωση καμμια φορα δινει ασταθεια ) και ξεκινησε το φαρμακο .Ειπαμε να παρουσιαστει το προβλημα δημοσια ,ειτε για να εχουμε ισως και αλλες γνωμες ή και μαρτυρια απο παρομοια εμπειρια καποιου μελους μας 
> 
> Εκτος απο αντιβιωση ,ειπα στην Δεσποινα να δωσει ασβεστιο ξανα ,γιατι αν υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα ,μπορει και απο κει να προελθει ασταθεια 
> 
> *Με τη ληξη της αγωγης θα δοθει συμπλεγμα βιταμινων Β (νομιζω το provit B της easyyem εχει η Δεσποινα )* περα απο το οτι χρειαζεται μετα απο αντιβιωση και γιατι οι Βιτ Β ειναι απαραιτητες για το νευρικο συστημα


*ξεκιναω αποψε το PROVIT B  για τις επομενες 5 μερες  
 δοσολογια που αναγραφετε στη συσκευασια ειναι  (1gr στα 200ml νερο) 
να παραμινει μονο με σπορους η να δοσω και λιγη αβγοτροφη ?

η κουτσουλιες της εχουν μεγαλη ποσοτιτα υγρων 
αυτες οι φωτο ειναι ποσοτιτας 24αρων ωρων ..... απο διατροφη και κουτσουλιες
**

**

*

----------


## HarrisC

Tι τροφη ειναι τα μαυρα σπορακια ??

----------


## eyes lf

> Tι τροφη ειναι τα μαυρα σπορακια ??


πρεπει να ειναι το ρεπανακι εαν δεν κανω λαθος 
πιο κατο αδιασα τισ ταιστρες σε χαρτι για να φενοντε οι σποροι 
και ταιστρα ειναι μια μεσουρα (ενα κουταλακι γλυκου)

QUOTE=eyes lf;708553] *

*
* 
**
αυτο ειναι το βασικο μιγμα μου => versel laga premium καθε 775γρ προσθετω 70γρ βρωμι,100γρ περιλλα ασπρι, 55γρ καναβουρι για να το φερω σε σοστες αναλογιες (μεχρι να τελιοσει η ποσοτιτα που ειχα αγορασει αρχες Γεναρη ) ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΧΩ 2 ΚΙΛΑ
**


extra σπορους=>* *3 μερη αγκάθι Μαριας μισο αλεσμένο, 2 μερη CAMELINA ,1 μερος CHIA ,1 μερος ραδικι ,1/2 μερος περιλα, σουσαμι,ρεπανακι,παπαρουνο  σπορο**
*




[/QUOTE]

----------


## mrsoulis

από ότι είδα στη σύσταση της τροφής που γράφεις και χωρις να είμαι ειδικός είναι μάλλον ρουψεν μαυρο.... καλό θα ήταν όμως να ακούσεις και μια πιο έγκυρη γνώμη...

----------


## jk21

Θα λεγα να συνεχισεις αλλες 3 ημερες την αντιβιωση ...

βαλε πολυβιταμινη αν θες μαζι .Μετα το τελος της αγωγης ,θα δωσεις ομως αλλες 5 ημερες provit

η τροφη εναι τιγκα και σε μαυρο rape seed και σε κοκκινο rubsen (λιγοτερο αυτο ) και δεν υπαρχει καθολου ραπανακι .Ακομα και στο εξτρα μιγμα rape seed ειναι  .... 

Ευτυχως η θηλυκια μας ,μπορει να εχει τα προβληματα της ,αλλα φαινεται εχει και μυαλο ....  και τα μπισκοτα πολυτελειας αφηνει (vam pellets ) και το μαυρο πολυαγαπημενο μου σπορακι και το καφεκοκκινο  ξαδερφακι του που εχω τα ιδια αισθηματα

----------


## eyes lf

> στους εξτρα σπορους πρεπει να ειναι το ρεπανακι εαν δεν κανω λαθος 
> πιο κατο αδιασα τισ ταιστρες σε χαρτι για να φενοντε οι σποροι 
> και ταιστρα ειναι μια μεσουρα (ενα κουταλακι γλυκου)
> εαν  για αυτους που ειναι στο βασικο μιγμα ... δεν εχω ιδεα




QUOTE=eyes lf;708553] *
**αυτο ειναι το βασικο μιγμα μου => versel laga canaries prestigeκαθε 775γρ προσθετω 70γρ βρωμι,100γρ περιλλα ασπρι, 55γρ καναβουρι για να το φερω σε σοστες αναλογιες (μεχρι να τελιοσει η ποσοτιτα που ειχα αγορασει αρχες Γεναρη ) ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΧΩ 2 ΚΙΛΑ
** 

* *versel laga canaries prestige*

*Composition*


 Canary seed  
63 
% 



 Rapeseed  
19 
% 



 Black rapeseed  
6 
% 



 Linseed  
5 
% 



 Peeled oats  
3 
% 



 Hempseed  
2,5 
% 



 Niger seed  
1,5 
% 













 [/QUOTE]

----------


## eyes lf

> Θα λεγα να συνεχισεις αλλες 3 ημερες την αντιβιωση ...
> 
> βαλε πολυβιταμινη αν θες μαζι .Μετα το τελος της αγωγης ,θα δωσεις ομως αλλες 5 ημερες provit
> 
> η τροφη εναι τιγκα και σε μαυρο rape seed και σε κοκκινο rubsen (λιγοτερο αυτο ) και δεν υπαρχει καθολου ραπανακι .*Ακομα και στο εξτρα μιγμα rape seed ειναι .... 
> *
> *Ευτυχως η θηλυκια μας ,μπορει να εχει τα προβληματα της ,αλλα φαινεται εχει και μυαλο ....* και τα μπισκοτα πολυτελειας αφηνει (vam pellets ) και το μαυρο πολυαγαπημενο μου σπορακι και το καφεκοκκινο ξαδερφακι του που εχω τα ιδια αισθηματα


 :Anim 26:   :Happy0065: 


οι κουτσουλιες τις ειναι καλες ???? σαν να εχουν παραπολλα υγρα .....
λιγη αβγοτροφη ? αβγοπσωμο ? κατι να φαει εκτος σπορους ?

το μιγμα εξτρα σπορους ειναι κα8ε ειδος μονο του και εγω κανω το μιγμα δεν εχω ραπ σεεδ μονο του 
αυτο ειναι το ρεπανακι στη φοτο

----------


## jk21

απο τοτε που υπαρχει στη γη ραπανακι (raphanus sativus ή radish seed ) 

ειναι αυτο 

https://www.google.gr/search?q=rhaph...4QsAQ#imgdii=_



μαλλον παρανοηση κατα την μεταφραση .... 



αυτο που εβαλες ειναι ειτε brassica napus ,ελαιοκραμβη ή rape seed  δηλαδη ,ειτε brassica rapa ,γογγυλοσπορος ή rubsen δηλαδη

----------


## nikolaslo

Αυτην την τροφη την ειδα και εγω εχει συνολικα 25% rapeseed και μπισκοτα και αν θυμαμε καλα σε μια διαλεξη που ειχα δει στο YouTube του Ελιτ ελεγε οτι το rapeseed δεν πρεπει να ειναι παραπανω απο 5%

----------


## eyes lf

back to topic ....  :Tongue0020: 



> Θα λεγα να συνεχισεις αλλες 3 ημερες την αντιβιωση ...
> 
> *βαλε πολυβιταμινη αν θες μαζι* .Μετα το τελος της αγωγης ,θα δωσεις ομως αλλες 5 ημερες provit


ok συνεχιζω αλλες 3 ημερες την αντιβιωση ...

*πολυβιταμινη στη ιδια ποτιστρα με τη αντιβιωση ? σε αλλη ποτιστρα ? στη αυγοτροφη ?
*μη γελασεις Δημητρη και πεις η θηλυκια καναρα εχει μυαλο και η Δεσπω δεν εχει ....
*να μηνει σε διατα μονο με σπορους ?*
*πολυβιταμινη που εχω ειναι η avifauna*

----------


## jk21

διαιτα μονο με σπορους (επειδη δεν τρωει τους μαυρους ... για αλλιως ... )

μαζι φαρμακο και πολυβιταμινη 

αν ετρωγε τους μαυρους σπορους ,δεν θα ηταν και τοσο off topic η συζητηση για αυτους 

το οτι δεν τους τρωει επισης ,θα μπορουσε να δημιουργηθει προβλημα απο τα καλα που δινουν (γιατι αν δεν ειχαν αλλα σημαντικα προβληματα ,εχουν καλη πρωτεινη ) αλλα ευτυχως δινεις καλη αυγοτροφη

----------


## mparoyfas

να δω πως αλλιως θα βαφτίζουν στο μελλον το ρουπσεν για να το πουλανε , εξυπνα πουλακια εχεις Δεσπω αναλογίσου τι θελουν και δωστους αυτο που θελουν.

----------


## jk21

> να δω πως αλλιως θα βαφτίζουν στο μελλον το ρουπσεν για να το πουλανε , εξυπνα πουλακια εχεις Δεσπω αναλογίσου τι θελουν και δωστους αυτο που θελουν.



Δεσποινα κανε αναφορα στην ομαδα να με μπαναρουνε για το off topic καμμια μερουλα (δεν αντεχω περισσοτερο χαχαχα )αλλα δεν κρατιεμαι  ...

ή μαυρη κινοα ή μαυρη περιλλα χαχαχαχα

----------


## eyes lf

καλησπερα σας   
σας ενιμερονω για την υγεια της LADY (Agate red mosaic)
εδω και 12 μερες παραμενει με σπορους μονο ...
θεραπια που καναμε μεχρι στιγμης με οδιγιες του jk21 
*α) 7 μερες TABERNIL + 3 μερες CALCI-LUX (απεφθιας στο στομα)*
*β) 3 μερες επιπλεον TABERNIL + AVIFAUNA 
γ) ειναι η δευτερη μερα με το PROVIT-B

*Η μικρουλα *εδιχνε αρκετα καλα πιδοντας στης πατηθρες χορης καμια πτωση* αλλα ακομα  δεν πεταει προς τα καγγελα και ουτε καθοταν στον πατο του κλουβιου 
*εχθες και σημερα αρχισε παλι να κανει τις τουμπες ανασκελα και να μη σικονετε  .....*

----------


## jk21

Ειπα και στη Δεσποινα σε προσωπικη μας συνομιλια ,οτι δειχνει ξεκαθαρα για ανθεκτικο μικροβιο που επανερχεται με το σταματημα του φαρμακου

με δεδομενο οτι δεν ξερω αν μπορει να περιμενει χωρις φαρμακο να παρει δειγμα για κουτσουλια μια βδομαδα μετα τη ληξη του ταμπερνιλ για εξεταση και με δεδομενο οτι απο οτι μου λενε σε κυπρο δυσκολα τα πραγματα για εξειδικευμενους γιατρους 

της ειπα να ξεκινησει baytril μαζι με provit B

----------


## HarrisC

Πολυ καλα της ειπες.Τελευταια φαρμακευτικη επιλογη

----------


## jk21

Bασικα οπως ξερεις Χαρη αν και ισχυροτατο ,εχει και αυτο ανθεκτικα βακτηρια πχ συχνα σε στρεπτοκοκκους και ψευδομοναδες δεν ειναι παντα δραστικο ,αλλα χωρις εξετασεις ,δεν ειναι ευκολο να προτεινει καποιο ακομα ισχυροτερα σχηματα πχ απο συνδιασμο του με κατι αλλο 

Δεσποινα ξεχασα να σου πω .... δεν παρεχεις καμμια πηγη ασβεστιου οσο δινεις baytril !!!!  ουτε σουπιοκοκκαλο ουτε αυγοτροφη με γαλα μεσα της !

----------


## HarrisC

Bεβαια,μπορει τα υποπτα μικροβια να ειναι ανθεκτικα στελεχη.Ειναι παντως "βομβαρδιστικο" και το τελευταιο οπλο μας.

----------


## eyes lf

> Bασικα οπως ξερεις Χαρη αν και ισχυροτατο ,εχει και αυτο ανθεκτικα βακτηρια πχ συχνα σε στρεπτοκοκκους και ψευδομοναδες δεν ειναι παντα δραστικο ,αλλα χωρις εξετασεις ,δεν ειναι ευκολο να προτεινει καποιο ακομα ισχυροτερα σχηματα πχ απο συνδιασμο του με κατι αλλο 
> 
> Δεσποινα ξεχασα να σου πω ....* δεν παρεχεις καμμια πηγη ασβεστιου οσο δινεις baytril !!!!  ουτε σουπιοκοκκαλο ουτε αυγοτροφη με γαλα μεσα της !*


 :Sign0027:  ευτηχος που διαβασα το ποστ πριν ξεκινισω το Baytril.... εβγαλα το σουπιοκοκκαλο, και παραμενει μονο με σπορους

----------


## eyes lf

> Bεβαια,μπορει τα υποπτα μικροβια να ειναι ανθεκτικα στελεχη.Ειναι παντως "βομβαρδιστικο" και *το τελευταιο οπλο μας*.



*εσκασε η ψυχη μου ......*  ::  :trash:  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δέσποινα εννοείς πως η φωτογραφία δείχνει την μικρούλα να είναι νεκρή ...  :eek:  :eek: 
Δεν κατάλαβα και έχω σκάσει από την αγωνία μου !!! :Ashamed0005:

----------


## eyes lf

> Δέσποινα εννοείς πως η φωτογραφία δείχνει την μικρούλα να είναι νεκρή ... 
> Δεν κατάλαβα και έχω σκάσει από την αγωνία μου !!!





> *υποσχομαι εαν σημερα μου ξανα κανει καμια τουμπα θα τη βγαλω βιντεο  
> *


*oxi den einai nekri .*... einai se fasi me thn toumpa anaskela prin 25 lepta ... anebazw kai to video oso pou thn prolava 
sprry gia ta gramata eimai anastatomenh  :sad:

----------


## eyes lf

*ΚΑΙ το ΒΙΝΤΕΟ με την περιφιμη τουμπα .....
* *https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...36713665440797*

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ούφ τρόμαξα !!!  :Ashamed0005: 
Ππωπωπωπω τί περνάτε βρε Δέσποινα και εσείς ... Υπομονή !!! :Ashamed0005:

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα αμεσα baytril .Καποιος να παρατηρει οτι σιγουρα πινει νερο ,οσο επινε ,γιατι στο baytril καποια δεν δειχνουν συμπαθεια 

Πιστευω οτι εχει θεμα με τον ακουστικο της πορο και χανει την ισορροπια της 



Χαρη θα μπορουσε να ριξει οφθαλμικες tobrex στα αυτια του πουλιου ; το θεμα ειναι οτι η αντιβιωση δεν χυνεται εκτος οπως στα ματια και ισως παει αρκετη στο εσωτερικο

----------


## eyes lf

> ]Δεσποινα αμεσα baytril .[/B]Καποιος να παρατηρει οτι σιγουρα πινει νερο ,οσο επινε ,γιατι στο baytril καποια δεν δειχνουν συμπαθεια 
> 
> Πιστευω οτι εχει θεμα με τον ακουστικο της πορο και χανει την ισορροπια της 
> 
> 
> 
> Χαρη θα μπορουσε να ριξει οφθαλμικες tobrex στα αυτια του πουλιου ; το θεμα ειναι οτι η αντιβιωση δεν χυνεται εκτος οπως στα ματια και ισως παει αρκετη στο εσωτερικο



καλησπερα 
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ εβαλα Baytril αυτο στη πιο κατω φωτο ... ο κτυνιατρος στη γειτονεια μου ειπε να βαλω ενα πσεκασμα σε 100 μλ νερο στη ποτιστρα .... και απο εκινη τη στιγμη πολλυναν και οι τουμπες οπος στο βιντεο

----------


## jk21

ειναι 1 ml στα 100 ml .Δεν ξερω ποσο εννοει με ψεκασμα αλλα εινα οσο σου λεω 

τι εννοεις << απο εκινη τη στιγμη *πολλυναν* και οι τουμπες οπος στο βιντεο  >>

----------


## eyes lf

> ειναι 1 ml στα 100 ml .Δεν ξερω ποσο εννοει με ψεκασμα αλλα εινα οσο σου λεω 
> 
> τι εννοεις << απο εκινη τη στιγμη *πολλυναν* και οι τουμπες οπος στο βιντεο  >>


πσεκασμος ειναι ακριβος ενα μλ ... το μετρισα 
το βιντεο στο ποστ 44 και στο fb ηταν σημερα ωρα 21.00 (ηταν η πεμπτη συνεχομενη τουμπα σε 2 ωρες ) το μπαιτριλ ξεκινισα αποψε ωρα 19,00 διλαδι 2 ωρες πριν τισ τουμπες

----------


## jk21

Nομιζω ηταν τυχαιο

Αν παντως επιδεινωθει λογω baytril ,τοτε εχει σχεση με μυκητα

----------


## eyes lf

εχει περιπτοση να ειναι επιλιπσια και να μη θεραπεβετε ?

----------


## jk21

επιληψια οχι .Στη επιληψια εχει συνεχεις σπασμωδικες κινησεις 

Εγκεφαλικο δεν αποκλειεται ,οχι ομως επιληψια

Ομως συνερχεται γρηγορα και ουτε αυτο δικαιολογει εγκεφαλικο

----------


## vasilis.a

> *εσκασε η ψυχη μου ......*


παντα ετσι ειναι κανοντας τουμπα?εννοω ετσι εχει πιασμενη την φτερουγα με το ποδι της?

----------


## XRTSS

Βασιλη και εγω προσεξα το φτερο, αυτο που λες. Πολυ ευλιγιστο μου φαινεται.
Μαλιστα οταν παει να σηκωθει δεν μαζευει το φτερο αλλα το αφηνει κατω και ειναι σαν σφηνα (εμποδιο) στο να φερει την τουμπα σηκωματος!
Ακομα και οταν σηκωνετε στο βιντεο δειχνει να κρεμαει αυτη η φτερουγα.

Παντα ετσι ειναι το φτερο της;

----------


## eyes lf

> *παντα ετσι ειναι κανοντας τουμπα?εννοω ετσι εχει πιασμενη την φτερουγα με το ποδι της?*





> Βασιλη και εγω προσεξα το φτερο, αυτο που λες. Πολυ ευλιγιστο μου φαινεται.
> Μαλιστα οταν παει να σηκωθει δεν μαζευει το φτερο αλλα το αφηνει κατω και ειναι σαν σφηνα (εμποδιο) στο να φερει την τουμπα σηκωματος!
> Ακομα και οταν σηκωνετε στο βιντεο δειχνει να κρεμαει αυτη η φτερουγα.
> 
> *Παντα ετσι ειναι το φτερο της;*



*καλημερα σας 
*
*στο ποστ αρ. 15 το παρατηρισαν ο Μανος και η Ελενη
*


> *εξάρθρωση στις φτερούγες ; ή σε μια απο αυτές πολυ χαμηλά τις κρατάει* , ας δουμε κοιλίτσα οπως έγραψε ο Δημητρης .


και σε συνομιλια στο facebook με τον  jk21  του το αναφερα* ¨.... ides to video pos peftei kai pos fterougizei thn aristerh ths fterouga*

*san na paralish sth deksia den thn kounaei otan einai anaskela
*



*μαλιστα ετσι την κραταει παντα οταν πεφτει ανασκελα ...*. το ειχα παρατιρισει και οταν ειναι σε κλαδακι *στη προσπαθια της να ξιστει* *βαζει την αριστερη φτερουγα στο κλαδι σαν δεκανικη για να στιριχτει και μετα πεφτει ανασκελα 

αυτο το βιντεο ειναι αμεσος μετα τη τουμπα 
*<b>https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...19142605615814

----------


## mrsoulis

Δεσποινα καλη τύχη με την μικρη και συγχαρητηρια για υπομονη και επιμονη σου...

----------


## vasilis.a

γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το πουλι μπερδευει τα φτερα με τα ποδια του και ουσιαστικα βαζει μονο του τρικλοποδια και πεφτει.ακουγεται χαζο και αστειο αλλα ετσι το καταλαβαινω εγω.αν ειχαμε βιντεο λιγο πριν κανει την τουμπα θα φαινοταν ξεκαθαρα.ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα με καρδερινα που ειχε παλαιοτερα χτυπησει το ποδι και την φτερουγα και για μεγαλο διαστημα πανω απο 2 μηνες εκανε το ιδιο πραγμα.οταν προσπαθουσε να πεταξει,ενω δεν μπορουσε,μπλεκονταν το ποδι της στα φτερα της φτερουγας και ταυτοχρονα σε ενα φτερο απο την ουρα και φυσικα επεφτε και εκανε τουμπες.την παρατηρουσα καιρο και εργησα να το καταλαβω.οποτε εκοψα περισσοτερο τα νυχια και εβγαλα το φτερο απο την ουρα της και ενα φτερο πτησης.απο τοτε μια χαρα.αν και μπορουσε ευκολα οταν εκανε την τουμπα,να ξεμπερδεψει το ποδι με τα φτερα,δεν το εκανε,προφανως απο τον φοβο της.οποτε τσεκαρε αν θες τον τροπο που πιανει τα φτερα της,δειχνει να ζαλιζεται πριν κανει τουμπα η απλα προσπαθωντας να πεταξει,μπλεκονται τα φτερα και πεφτει??αν ειναι ετσι σταματα τα φαρμακα αμεσως.

----------


## mrsoulis

Πολυ σωστή η παρατήρηση του Βασίλη... Εξάλλου καλύτερα να χάσει ένα δυο φτερά που θα τα ξανά βγάλει σύντομα παρά να πάρει ένα σωρό φάρμακα... Αξίζει να το δοκιμάσεις πιστεύω και εγώ... Ειδικά αφού εχει αντιμετωπίσει και ο ίδιος παρόμοιο περιστατικό και δεν ειναι απλά μια ιδέα... Σκέψου το...

----------


## HarrisC

Δινε φουλ baytril ,στο στομα ,νασαι σιγουρη οτι πινει.Το πουλακι ειναι ασχημα ,το baytril θα βοηθησει και θα κρατησει το πουλακι σε μετρια κατασταση για καποιο διαστημα χωρις ναμαστε σιγουροι οτι θα γινει καλα
Καταλαβαινεις οτι εχει μηπως αναπνευστικη δυσκολια??

----------


## jk21

Καλα ειναι να παρατηρησει πως οδηγειται σε πτωση ,μηπως ειναι κατι αλλο ,αλλα μεχρι να διαπιστωθει κατι αλλο ,να μην διακοπει ουτε να καθυστερησει η χρηση baytril

----------


## panos70

το ειδα στο face book ,το πουλακι φαινεται οτι εχει σοβαρο προβλημα μη αναστρεψιμο , και οσο περναει ο καιρος η κατασταση του θα επιδεινωνεται  μεχρι να μην μπορει να συκωθει καθολου   , δεν ξερω αν το baytril το βοηθησει ,αλλα κανε οτι σου λεει ο Δημητρης  και καλο κουραγιο

----------


## HarrisC

Το πουλακι αυτο εχει προσβολη  του κεντρικου νευρικου συστηματος απο μικροβιο η ιο .Μαλλον το δευτερο .

----------


## eyes lf

Καλησπερα σε ολους !!! 
*σας υπερευχαριστω απο τα βαθοι της καρδιας μου για το ενδιαφερον σας ,τις συμβουλες, τη στιριξη και το κουραγιο που μου δινετε ....*




> γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το πουλι μπερδευει τα φτερα με τα ποδια του και ουσιαστικα βαζει μονο του τρικλοποδια και πεφτει.ακουγεται χαζο και αστειο αλλα ετσι το καταλαβαινω εγω.αν ειχαμε βιντεο λιγο πριν κανει την τουμπα θα φαινοταν ξεκαθαρα.ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα με καρδερινα που ειχε παλαιοτερα χτυπησει το ποδι και την φτερουγα και για μεγαλο διαστημα πανω απο 2 μηνες εκανε το ιδιο πραγμα.οταν προσπαθουσε να πεταξει,ενω δεν μπορουσε,*μπλεκονταν το ποδι της στα φτερα της φτερουγας και ταυτοχρονα σε ενα φτερο απο την ουρα και φυσικα επεφτε και εκανε τουμπες.*την παρατηρουσα καιρο και εργησα να το καταλαβω.οποτε *εκοψα περισσοτερο τα νυχια και εβγαλα το φτερο απο την ουρα της και ενα φτερο πτησης.απο τοτε μια χαρα.αν και μπορουσε ευκολα οταν εκανε την τουμπα,να ξεμπερδεψει το ποδι με τα φτερα,*δεν το εκανε,προφανως απο τον φοβο της.οποτε *τσεκαρε αν θες τον τροπο που πιανει τα φτερα της,δειχνει να ζαλιζεται πριν κανει τουμπα η απλα προσπαθωντας να πεταξει,μπλεκονται τα φτερα και πεφτει?*?αν ειναι ετσι σταματα τα φαρμακα αμεσως.


*ΒΑΣΗΛΗ σ' ευχαριστω !!!* την παρατηρω εδω και 2 μηνες  για το προβλιμα με τισ τουμπες   ...* δεν διχνει να ζαλιζετε πριν κανει τουμπα !!!
**στο ποστ αρ 3 στης 19/2/15 ειχα αναφερει  οτι στη προσπαθια τησ να καταβει απο πατηθρες πεφτει τουμπα 
*θα δοκιμασω και αυτο που αναφερες δεν θα χασω τιποτα παραπανω απο ενα φτερο της ....




> απο της πρωτες μερες και μεχρι τωρα τρωει !!! πεφτει με τα μουτρα σε οτι της προσφερω, τιτιβιζει και απανταει σε κελδεματα των αλλων καναρινιων 
> οσο ειναι στον πατο του κλουβιου τρεχει, πιδαει βηματακια, τεντονει το κορμη της, 
> ολα καλα μεχρη να ανεβει στη πατηθρα στεκετε και τη βλεπει προς τα πανω (σαν να σκεφτετε .... ν'ανεβω , να μη ανεβω....)
> καποτε τα καταφερνει και ανεβαινει, καταβενει με πιδιματακι , δεν πεταει κα8ολου ουτε προς τα καγγελα του κλουβιου
> *καποτε στη προσπαθια της να κατεβει απο τη πατηθρα (10 εκατοστα υψος ) πεφτει ανασκελα και δεν σικονετε , φτεροθγιζει ....* τρεχομαι να δουμε τη γινετε , τη βοθαμε να γυρισει και να σταθει στα ποδια της ..... τις τελευτεες μερες επεφτει πιο σιχνα 4 με 5 φορες την ημερα .....






> Πολυ σωστή η παρατήρηση του Βασίλη... Εξάλλου *καλύτερα να χάσει ένα δυο φτερά που θα τα ξανά βγάλει σύντομα* παρά να πάρει ένα σωρό φάρμακα... *Αξίζει να το δοκιμάσεις* πιστεύω και εγώ... Ειδικά αφού εχει αντιμετωπίσει και ο ίδιος παρόμοιο περιστατικό και δεν ειναι απλά μια ιδέα... Σκέψου το...





> Δεσποινα καλη τύχη με την μικρη και συγχαρητηρια για υπομονη και επιμονη σου...


 
Αντωνη ευχαριστω για τη στιριξει .... θα ελεξουμε αυριο τα νυχια της και να της κοψουμε κανενα φτερο με βοηθεια απο επμιρο ατομο .... μιπος γινει κανενα θαυμα 




> Δινε φουλ baytril ,στο στομα ,*νασαι σιγουρη οτι πινει.**Το πουλακι ειναι ασχημα ,το baytril θα βοηθησει και θα κρατησει το πουλακι σε μετρια κατασταση για καποιο διαστημα χωρις ναμαστε σιγουροι οτι θα γινει καλα*
> Καταλαβαινεις οτι εχει μηπως αναπνευστικη δυσκολια??


Χαρη,* ειμαι σιγουρη οτι πινει το baytril απο τη ποτιστρα .. πρωτο 24ωρο 100μλ νερο με ενα μλ* *baytril λιπουν απο τη ποτιστρα 55 μλ*
την ειδα αρκετες φορες να πινει 6 / 7 σινεχομενες γουλιες καθε λιγο και λιγακι ..... (δεν τα εκανε μπανακι (ειχα απλοσει χαρτομαντιλα γυρο απο το κλουβη της για να συγουρεφτω εαν πεταχτουν νερα ή εαν η ποτιστρα χανει νερο )
δεν διχνει να αναπνεει με δυσκολεια αλλα για να ειμαστε σιγουροι αυριο να το ελεξει ο γνοστος μου εκτροφεας που θα μας επισκευτη να τησ ελεξουμε και τα νυχια 




> *Καλα ειναι να παρατηρησει πως οδηγειται σε πτωση* ,μηπως ειναι κατι αλλο ,αλλα μεχρι να διαπιστωθει κατι αλλο ,*να μην διακοπει ουτε να καθυστερησει η χρηση baytril*


 :Sign0027:   :Happy:  :Happy:  *οτι πεις Δημητρη !!!! δεν θα διακοπει το baytril ... ειμαι και θα ειμαι παντα με τις οδιγειες σου ....
*σημερα εβαλα το *λαπτοπ με καμερα διπλα απο το κλουβι* της  και εγραφε ολη μερα ειπα *μιπος πετιχουμε το προ τουμπα* ... καμια τουμπα* δεν εκανε καμια τουμπα* ... πεζει με τα νευρα μου η κυρια  :Anim 63: αλλα τα νυχια της και εκεινο το φτερο.. αυριο το απογευμα  θα της τα κοψει ο Mike *,,,     * 


> το ειδα στο face book ,*το πουλακι φαινεται οτι εχει σοβαρο προβλημα μη αναστρεψιμο* , *και οσο περναει ο καιρος η κατασταση του θα επιδεινωνεται μεχρι να μην μπορει να συκωθει καθολου ,* δεν ξερω αν το baytril το βοηθησει ,αλλα κανε οτι σου λεει ο Δημητρης και καλο κουραγιο


*Παναγιωτη , η ελπιδα πεθενει με τον θανατο της .... οσο ζει θα παλευω να τη σοσω !!!! ορκος του Ιπποκρατη ...*

----------


## eyes lf

> *Καλα ειναι να παρατηρησει πως οδηγειται σε πτωση* ,μηπως ειναι κατι αλλο ,αλλα μεχρι να διαπιστωθει κατι αλλο ,να μην διακοπει ουτε να καθυστερησει η χρηση baytril


Καλησπερα σας 
* με ενα χαμογελο αποψε* σας ενημερονω οτι η κυρια  LADY πιαστικε στα πρασσα που λεμε ... :Anim 63: 
 καταφερα να την πιασω βιντεο με 2 προτουμπες , με στενη παρακολουθιση καταφερα να καταλαβω οτι οταν τρομαζει (φοβατε) κανει γρηγορη κινισει να πεταξει η να πιδησει και βαζει μονη τησ τη _τρικλοποδια και πεφτει. οντοσ βλεκονται τα ποδια τησ, νυχια τησ σε καπια φτερα της ..... στο βιντεο φενετε καθαρα οτι οταν ενιοσε κινιση διπλα της τρομαξε επεσε σικοστικε αμεσος αλλα μολις γαυγισε το σκυλακι και τρομαξε εκανε και τη δευτερη μεγαλη τουμπα.... 
_μετα απο το βιντεο εκοπσαμε νυχια και αφερεσαμε καπια φτερα με βοη8ια καπιου φιλου μας εκτροφεα ... και δοκιμαζαμε να την τρομαζουμε με κα8ε τροπο και δεν επεφτε ....
ας ελπιζω οτι αυτο ηταν ..... *την εχω συνεχια με το baytril μεχρι να μου πει ο δημητρης* και να δουμε πωσ θα εκσελιχτει η κατασταση της 
*το βιντεο με τις 2 προτουμπες .... τα σχολια δικασας 
*https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...24082614376559

----------


## jk21

Ευχομαι να ειναι αυτο !!! η κινηση γινεται ακαριαια και δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω 

Σε καθε περιπτωση ,οχι μονο μην εχει καποιο αλλο προβλημα ,αλλα και γιατι καλα ειναι να μην διακοπτουμε νωρις τα φαρμακα ,συμπληρωσε 5 μερες με baytril σιγουρα .Αναλογα αν μετα απο οσα αλλαξες ,σταματησει να το κανει ,δεν θα συνεχισεις επιπλεον .Αν συνεχισει ,θα δουμε

----------


## XRTSS

Δεσποινα εχεις πολυ γερο καναρινακι, να μην ανυσηχεις καθολου, γιατι αν εφταιγε μια τρικλοποδια και επεφτε αναποδα και αντεξε σε τοσα φαρμακα που πηρε ειναι τουμπανο η κυρια!!!
Να την εχεις υπο παρακολουθηση πιο στενα τωρα να δεις αν θα ξανασυμβει μετα την αφαιρεση των φτερων και το κοψιμο νυχιων.
Ευχομαι να εφταιγε σιγουρα αυτο και να ειναι απο δω και στο εξης ενα σουπερ καναρινακι που πηδα και προσγειωνεται ορθια παντα!!!! Αρκετα ταλαιπωρηθηκες και εσυ με ολη αυτην την ιστορια και το ιδιο το πουλακι.

----------


## mrsoulis

Μπράβο Δέσποινα και σε σένα και σε όσους σε βοήθησαν... Μακάρι να τελειώσανε όλα τα προβλήματα...

----------


## HarrisC

Η εικονα του ειναι πολυ καλη παντως.Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## ninos

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα

----------


## wild15

Ολα να πανε καλα!!!

----------


## panos70

περαστικα να ειναι στο καναρινακι σου και να γινει καλα

----------


## eyes lf

καλημερσ σας
η κυρια LADY *συνεχιζει να κανει* μια με 2 *τουμπες καθιμερηνα* δεν σικονετε μονη της 
*ειναι με το baytril απο το βραδυ της 5 Μαρτιου ....* και ειχα κοψει τα νυχια και καπια φτερα στης 7 Μαρτιου 
συνεχιζει διατροφη μονο με σπορους

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις σιγουρα μεχρι μεθαυριο το βραδυ .Αν τυχον μειωθει η συχνοτητα πεσιματος και αλλο ,ισως το συζητησουμε για πλεον μια ή περισσοτερες της μιας ημερας baytril .Aν οχι ,τοτε το συζηταμε ξανα πριν σταματησεις

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν θυμάμαι καλά της κόψατε λιγάκι τα φτερά και τα νυχάκια για να μην μπερδεύεται και πέφτει ..., είδατε κάποια βελτίωση ?
Επειδή βλέπω πως είπες πως πέφτει ακόμα και μετά την μικρή αυτή παρέμβαση σας , εννοώ βελτίωση στο αν κρατάει τα φτερά της όταν πέφτει !!! :winky:

----------


## eyes lf

> συνεχιζεις σιγουρα μεχρι μεθαυριο το βραδυ .Αν τυχον μειωθει η συχνοτητα πεσιματος και αλλο ,ισως το συζητησουμε για πλεον μια ή περισσοτερες της μιας ημερας baytril .Aν οχι ,τοτε το συζηταμε ξανα πριν σταματησεις


*OK* Δημητρη και ευχαριστω ακομα μια φορα 




> Αν θυμάμαι καλά της κόψατε λιγάκι τα φτερά και τα νυχάκια για να μην μπερδεύεται και πέφτει ..., είδατε κάποια βελτίωση ?
> Επειδή βλέπω πως είπες πως πέφτει ακόμα και μετά την μικρή αυτή παρέμβαση σας , εννοώ βελτίωση στο αν κρατάει τα φτερά της όταν πέφτει !!!


τορα πια δεν μπερδευει τα νιχια της στα φτερα της... αλλα *ουτε φτερουγιζει οταν πεσει ανασκελα* ,,, την περνω ειδηση οτη ειναι ανασκελα *μονο εαν ακουσω το μπαμμμμ στη πλαστικη σχαρα του κλουβιου ή εαν δεν τη δω σε ανα κλαδι παω κοντα και τη βρισκω ανασκελα ακινιτη ... τη γηριζω για να σικοθει*

----------


## HarrisC

Αν δεν τη σηκωσεις εσυ ,θα σηκωθει μονη της εστω και αργοτερα??

----------


## eyes lf

> Αν δεν τη σηκωσεις εσυ ,θα σηκωθει μονη της εστω και αργοτερα??


τα δυο τελευτεα 24ωρα δεν σηκωνετε μονη της .... εχθες για 2  ωρες ελυπαμε οικογεννιακος και το σκυλακι μας μαζι μας δλδ κανενας δεν τη τρομαξε ... οταν εστραφικαμε την βρηκαμε στον πατο ανασκελα και ακινιτη ... δεν ξερω για ποση ωρα ηταν ανασκελα ... μολις τη βοηθησα να γυρησει ανεβικε κανονικα στο κλαδι 
ποτε δεν την αφησα να συκοστη μονη της εαν ειχε περασει περαν των 30 δευτερολεπτα 
για ποση ωρα να την αφησω ??????? να κανω δοκιμη ? την ληπαμεεεε .....

----------


## mrsoulis

η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην την αφήσεις... αν μπορούσε πιστεύω θα γυρνούσε από μόνη της από το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο... εντωμεταξύ δεν είναι οτι μόλις την γυρίσεις ειναι παράλυτη ή αργει να συνέλθει, παιρνει επάνω της αμέσως...

----------


## mparoyfas

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω θα ημουν απόλυτος αλλα το γεγονός οτι δεν γυρίζει μονη της απο τουμπα στο κλαρι ανατρέπει αυτο που εχω ισχυριστεί #15 δεν ειναι δα και σκαθαρι να μην μπορει να γυρισει αν πεσει δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.

----------


## HarrisC

Εκτος απο φαρμακα ,δινε φουλ,καθημερινα βιταμινες στο νερο .Το συμπλεγμα Β μας ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο

----------


## eyes lf

> συνεχιζεις σιγουρα μεχρι μεθαυριο το βραδυ .Αν τυχον μειωθει η συχνοτητα πεσιματος και αλλο ,ισως το συζητησουμε για πλεον μια ή περισσοτερες της μιας ημερας baytril .Aν οχι ,τοτε το συζηταμε ξανα πριν σταματησεις





> Εκτος απο φαρμακα ,δινε φουλ,καθημερινα βιταμινες στο νερο .Το συμπλεγμα Β μας ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο


καλησπερα σας 
η κυρια LADY * εδω και 48 ωρες διχνει βελτηωση  δεν πεφτει ανασκελα στον πατο .... οταν παει να πεσει πιανει σφιχτα την πατηθρα με τα νυχια της και κρεμεται σαν νιχτεριδα κατο απο την πατηθρα για αρκετα δευτερολεπτα και μετα γυριζει προς τον πατο στεκοντας ορθια στα ποδια της. την ειδα αρκετες φορες να το κανει χορης να πεσει ανασκελα ...* *προηγουμενος δεν κρατιοταν καθολου με τα ποδια ,νυχια επεφται ανασκελα αμεσος ....**
ειναι ακομα με το baytril απο το βραδυ της 5 Μαρτιου ωρα 19:00 και  PROVIT-B στην ειδια ποτιστρα
συνεχιζει διατροφη μονο με σπορους

*

----------


## jk21

Η αντιβιωση πρεπει να συνεχιστει ,αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν πρεπει επιπλεον η συγκεκριμενη ,γιατι ειναι ισχυρη .Το θεμα ειναι αν καποια αλλη ποιανει το προβλημα ... και αν ναι ... ποια ; Συνεχισε αυριο με βιταμινες σιγουρα μαζι με baytril και θα τα ξαναπουμε

----------


## HarrisC

Αν ξεκινησε 5 Μαρτιου baytril ,νομιζω 10 μερες ειναι η μαξιμουμ χορηγηση,μαλλον καλυτερα να σταματησει.Μετα προβιοτικα ,βιταμινες

----------


## jk21

περιμενα τη γνωμη του Χαρη 

Κανε οτι σου ειπε .Αν επιδεινωθει θα το δουμε στην πορεια

----------


## eyes lf

καλησπερα σας !!!





> Αν ξεκινησε 5 Μαρτιου baytril ,νομιζω 10 μερες ειναι η μαξιμουμ χορηγηση,μαλλον καλυτερα να σταματησει.Μετα* προβιοτικα ,βιταμινες*






> περιμενα τη γνωμη του Χαρη 
> 
> Κανε οτι σου ειπε .Αν επιδεινωθει θα το δουμε στην πορεια



αρχισα και συνιθηζω την κατασταση της Κυριας LADY .... μια δυο μερες ειναι στα καλα της  και 4 με 5 μερες κανει τουμπες ... μια ετσι μια γιουβετση  :Anim 63:  
μολις τωρα διαβασα τα ποστ σας και σας ευχαριστω παραπολλυ .... 
*απορειες* ....
*στο θεμα βιταμινες* *μονο Provit-B ?* *ή** και  καποια αλλη που εχω ?*.... *και για ποσες μερες ???*  
*στο θεμα προβιοτικα ποιο προβιοτικο να παρω ? ποια δοσολογια ? και για ποσες μερες ?
στο θεμα διατροφης της να παραμηνει μονο με σπορους ? κανενα χορταρακι ? λιγη αυγοτροφη? 
*εχει δυο τρεις μερες που δεν τρωει ολους τους σπορους της ... τους πεταει εξω απο το κλουβι και στον πατο ... μιπος τους βαρεθηκε λεω ...*
να ξανα βαλω το κοκκαλο σουπιας ?* το ειχα βγαλει οσες μερες ειχαμε το baytril ....

----------


## jk21

Σουπιοκοκκαλο φουλ

Βιταμινες καθε μερα provit εκτος απο δυο που δινει καποια πολυβιταμινη 

Διατροφη απο ολα και σιγουρα χορταρικα αυγο

Προβιοτικο καποιο με γαλακτοβακιλλο acidophillus αν βρισκεις

----------


## eyes lf

καλημερα σας
η Lady ..... μολις πριν λιγα λεπτα μας αφισε την τελεφτεα αναπνοει !!!! καλο ταξιδι πσιχουλα μου !!! 
δεν μπορω να σας περιγραπσω τι θλιψη μου ,της οικογενεια και των παιδιων μου ....

https://www.facebook.com/eyes.lf/vid...32506841185682

----------


## stefos

Ξεκουράστηκε ........

----------


## Pidgey

Αντίο...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Noμίζω ότι δε χρειάζονται περιγραφές.

----------


## xrisam

Ξεκουράστηκε Δέσπω μου...

----------


## angelfarm

Λυπαμαι Δεσπω...

Αν σου ειναι ευκολο λαμβανοντας καθε μετρο για την υγεια σου ,θα ηταν χρησιμο να εκανες μια τομη και να βλεπαμε σε φωτο ηπαρ,σπληνα,νεφροι και στον βλεννογονο του λεπτου εντερου....

Επειδη ακομη δεν καταλαβα περι τινος προκειτε και εφυγε το πτηνο ...
Μηπως με αυτες τις φωτο βρουμε καποια παραπανω στοιχεια ..εξασφαλιζοντας την υγεια στα λοιπα καναρινια και την δικη μας αν προκειτε για ψιττακωση (αν και δεν νομιζω )
Παντως περα απο την ερασιτεχνικη ματια μας ,πηγαινε το πουλακι να το δει και να κανει μια νεκροψια ενας ιατρος (πραγμα βεβαια που επρεπε να ειχε γινει νωριτερα)γιατι οι σαλμωνελλωσεις που ανεφερε ο κ.Δημητρης με την ψιττακωση ..δυσκολο να καταλαβεις χωρις μικροβιολογικη εξεταση..

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Δεσποινα .... 

αν ανοιξεις το πουλακι ,να ειναι χωρις τα παιδια και να μην δουν τυχον φωτο

----------


## eyes lf

τα παιδια μου εκλεγαν και δεν με αφηναν α την παρω απο τα χερια τους ....
την εβαλανε σε ενα μικρο κουτακι κοζμιματων και την θαψανε στον αθονα στο μνημα του μακαριτη πατερα μου

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λυπάμαι πολύ ! 
Βλέπαμε την προσπάθεια που έκανες  για να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση της και τα μικρά βήματα προόδου που έκανε και εκεινη απλά φαινόταν πως δε θα μπορεί να συνεχίσει έτσι για πάντα ...
Για εμένα ξεκουραστικε η ψυχούλα της και να ξέρεις πως για να φύγει έπρεπε να φύγει! 
Με  θυμάμαι και εμένα πως έκανα πρόσφατα όταν έχασα ένα πουλάκι μου και καταλαβαίνω τα παιδάκια σου ... ο χρόνος θα κλείσει την πληγή! 
Να είσαι γερή γιατί σε αυτό το χόμπι υπάρχουν όλα τα σενάρια!  :Sad0064:

----------


## e2014

λυπαμαι πολυ για την απωλεια .....

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για το καναρινακι ξεκουραστηκε σιγουρα.
 καλο ταξιδι να εχει

----------

